# Emerald roach setup advice



## Razzle (Jan 10, 2010)

Took delivery of 5 Pseudoglomeris magnifica / Emerald Roaches this week and just after some advice please on whether my set up is good for them or if it needs improvements. I breed giant hissers, halloween hissers and turkistan roaches and am hoping to breed these too. 

I cut out large holes in two opposite sides of the tub and glued mesh for cross ventilation and used lots of substrate so it doesn't dry out so fast. I've been adding pieces of apple or carrot for moisture and food as well as a couple of different roach feeders. Some cork bark for cover as well as leaves and rotten wood as I read they liked to burrow in it. Temps without a heat mat are around 23 degrees and drops a bit at night (not below 1







. My only accurate humidity reader is currently broken and waiting on a new one but the very top layer of substrate is dry, moist underneath and I keep a corner damp. There’s no condensation build up anywhere. 

Most of them are sitting on the side of the tub rather than on the substrate, I don’t see them eating or wandering around much which I thought these ones did.


----------



## SPID3R (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi mate, I have a small colony of them on the go and I also keep Turkistan and Dubia roaches. I keep them all the same, though I did at first do a similar set up to your own. For now I have them in a small fish-tank style enclosure with a long egg crate, some pieces of wood, and bowls for their fruit and veg plus water crystals. I use no substrate other than roach chow and they seem to be doing great. 

I'm with you, they don't wander much or go on adventures. I worried at first about them eating because I simply never saw them do it, but they seem to be thriving just fine. A few of them have even moulted without issue. 

My temperatures don't go much higher than 28 degrees Celsius with the heating on, though I occasionally throw a heat matt under them on the colder days (Scotland). 

: victory:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Really pleased to see this thread as I've been debating getting some.
They are quite expensive though so was hoping to see set ups and advice before I took the plunge!


----------

